# Boiling raw milk?



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm living in Africa at the moment, and there is lots of raw milk available, but none from a reliable, hygenic source. Even the pasturized milk often has bad bacteria in it from improper handling and storage, so local people always boil milk, whether raw or pasturized, before using it.

So my question is ... should I just buy the regular pasturized milk, or should I buy raw and boil it ... or does boiling destroy all the benefits of the raw milk?

Hoping someone knowledgable here will be able to help me!


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

You might want to post in Traditional Foods forum.


----------



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, I'll do that -- thanks!


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Boiling will destroy all the beneficial parts, but if that's your only option, I guess I would go with the raw milk then. Sounds like you need to boil either way you go, so it may as well be raw milk then.


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

From what I understand, pasteurized milk is not heated all the way to the boiling point. So the protein gets partially denatured, and is a really weird shape for your body to handle. Boiling milk entirely unravels the proteins, and it is less weird for your body. So order of preference would be: raw, boiled, pasteurized.

If anyone thinks this is in error please feel free to correct.


----------

